# Laser tracking By image processing by matlab



## Fouz&Nora (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*استخدام تقنية معالجة الصورة الرقمية في ملاحقة هدف ليزري باستخدام الماتلاب والكاميرا الرقمية


**نتوجه في هذا البحث لـ**[FONT=&quot]:
[/FONT]
- **التعرف على الليزر

- **الكاميرات الرقمية والتشابهية

- **الصورة الرقمية ومعالجتها في الحاسب

- **تطبيق الأفكار السابقة في بناء تطبيق لملاحقة هدف ليزري باستخدام الماتلاب والكاميرا الرقمية 
 
*​ *حيث تقوم فكرة المشروع على اخذ مشهد فيديوي مباشر للارض المحيطة بالكاميرا الرقمية الموصولة بالحاسب 
وادخال هذا المشهد إلى بيئة الماتلاب ، وكتابة كود خاص يتضمن التعليمات اللازمة لفتح الكاميرا وتخزين الصور وتحليلها 
ضمن مصفوفات خاصة بغية تصفية الصورة من كافة الاشكال والالوان وترك نقطة الليزر وحيدة 
حيث تم استخدام منبع ضوئي ليزري احمر تتم ملاحقته بكاميرا رقمية موصولة عبر منفذ (**USB ** )*​ *لتحميل البحث من الرابط التالي**[FONT=&quot] :
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]http://www.4shared.com/document/oxamOHMt/________.html[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Fouz Martini [/FONT]**Nora Naser*​


----------



## khaldun904 (4 يناير 2011)

very thankkkksssss


----------



## eng-sawsan (7 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا:20:​


----------



## هند هلالى (5 فبراير 2011)

لكما جزيل الشكر
هل هذا كان مشروع تخرجكما؟


----------



## elqassar (7 فبراير 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المهندس عجيب (8 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك 

ودمت


----------



## ghostdie90 (10 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا .


----------

